# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  severe headaches

## WeAreStars

I've had a headache every day for the past 2 weeks. I suffer from migraines on and off so I'm not unduly worried but I've also been feeling anxious lately as well. Do you think my headaches are a by-product of my anxiety? They seem to come on very easily and it's very difficult to get rid of them. If my headaches are caused by my anxiety, would anti-anxiety medication stop my headaches?


Can severe headaches be a sign of anxiety?

----------


## onawheel

headaches can be caused by a billion different things so it can be hard to pin point the cause/causes. I usually think about things in my life that have recently changed, like a new medication, or new food, or lack of certain food, lack of water. If it's right in the front it can be things like that, but if it's on the back half of the head it can be something to do with your nerves on your spine. I had that last year, intense migraines that ended up being from a pinched C3 nerve. I don't know if regular feelings of anxiety could cause it but perhaps, I've heard of an "overheating" effect from a busy mind so *shrugs*.. trying to figure out what causes headaches is a total..... headache .---.

----------


## Antidote

I suffer from migraines too, and most of the time I don't get them but then I'll go through a period where I get them everyday for a week. Or i'll have a really bad one non-stop for 2-4 days in a row. I know going for long periods without food is my number one trigger for me. Otherwise, I don't know what my other triggers are. Could be stuff I'm not really in control of, like hormonal fluctuations. *shrugs* Also, yes, anxiety makes everything worse, but I'm not sure the migraines would respond to anti-anxiety medication, because they likely have multiple triggers at any one time.

----------


## Misssy

Some headaches are from anxiety yes. I get them. They are called "tension headaches".  Headaches are also caused by other things as well though.

----------

